# Typical Reactions?



## Bellebot (Dec 13, 2007)

Question for those who have either passed or failed the exam in the past.........how did you celebrate if you passed? on the flip side.......what did those who did not pass do to alleviate the disappointing news?


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 13, 2007)

Drink heavily in either case.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 13, 2007)

_moved thread to appropriate forum_

When I actually passed I jumped up and down hooting and hollering like I just won the superbowl. The heavy drinking was done in the evening after the exam date.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 13, 2007)

For me there were two stages...

Inmediately before the test??? I had sex that night..... :eyebrows: :eyebrows: :eyebrows:

When I learned I passed?....nothing. I was home alone.


----------



## jfusilloPE (Dec 13, 2007)

After I passed...

I called my wife, sang a song, danced a jig, danced some more and then I drank and I drank and I drank


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 13, 2007)

roadwreck said:


> Drink heavily in either case.


You won't be the only one.


----------



## BluSkyy (Dec 13, 2007)

yup! (cheers!)


----------



## Dleg (Dec 13, 2007)

Drink.

Drink.

Drink.

Drink.

Drink.

(and so on)


----------



## ktulu (Dec 13, 2007)

I turned into a sailor for about 15 minutes....then drank heavily.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 13, 2007)

When I failed, it really bummed me out for a while, then for weeks I'd have all those thoughts:

1. Should I just get out of engineering?

2. Is all this really worth it?

3. Maybe sales wouldn't be too bad?

4. Where's the nearest high bridge?

5. Should I jump?

6. If I jump, will anyone notice I'm gone?

etc. etc. etc.

When I found out, I was at my office in a meeting with 3 people, my wife calls my cell phone freakin' out and screaming because she went ahead and opened the results (under my previous advice), and I said "oh, that's cool, I'll call ya right back", then went back into the sewer discussion.

the feeling of passing was really cool, and more of a relief, the feeling of failing to me was much much worse in the opposite direction.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

When I failed - it was extreme incredulity that I could fail by one point. Twice. And then just plain anger over the whole method behind how we are score, graded, etc.

When I passed I was in complete disbelief. I couldn't let go of the letter for days because I was waiting for it to say 'F' or to go a follow-up notice saying there was a mistake. It wasn't real for me until I received my registration card in the mail. Once I was assigned a number - that was the moment that I could bask in the sunshine. At least for the moment.

JR


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 13, 2007)

there were several of us in the office that took it at the same time. Letters all arrived at our respective home addresses on the same day. All of our wives were at home to receive/read the mail. I initially told my wife that I wanted to open it myself. The other guys had their wives open the letters and they passed. I said "WTF" and called my wife and asked her to open it . I passed. I said "you're kidding?" and she reaffirmed that it said "pass"!

We were batting 1.000 in the office. It was just after lunch and the group of us decided to leave early and go out for beers. Great day and what a huge relief.


----------



## Hockeyfan960 (Dec 14, 2007)

My wife called me with the good news, but I was on a job site and didn't hear the phone ring, so she left me a voicemail which was her reading the letter verbatium and then lots of cheers.....

When I finally realized that I had a voicemail and listened to it...I thought she was pulling my chain, but a follow up phone call confirmed the pass and I stopped at the liquor store before coming home....

I still have the voicemail on my phone....!!!

When the work pushes me a little too hard, I fire up the voicemail and listen to it.....puts a smile on my face and I make it thru the day.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 14, 2007)

I got my passing notice 2 days after a got engaged. For a month people would say "congratulations!" and I was never sure for which one.


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 14, 2007)

After my wife called me at work to tell me I passed, I did a victory lap around the office, followed by a lot of drinks courtesy of my co-workers... I then went home and drank some more! That weekend my wife, son, and I went out to our favorite Cuban place and had one hell of a meal.


----------



## goingtopass (Dec 17, 2007)

Just found out i passed on saturday, and after the screaming and jumping up and down, i celebrated with my spouse with lots of drinks and a nice dinner. needless to say, the constant congrats at work arent getting old....


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 17, 2007)

I opened my letter with my wife present. She got to 'passed' before I did and screamed in my ear. I was pretty sure I'd passed when I saw the thin envelope, but then I thought, "What if those guys were pulling my leg?"

Needless to say, much drinking took place. I was so relieved not to have to start cramming again. Great Christmas present.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 17, 2007)

Captain Worley said:


> I opened my letter with my wife present. She got to 'passed' before I did and screamed in my ear. I was pretty sure I'd passed when I saw the thin envelope, but then I thought, "What if those guys were pulling my leg?"
> Needless to say, much drinking took place. I was so relieved not to have to start cramming again. Great Christmas present.


Common' Capi. We don't do that here.


----------



## BluSkyy (Dec 17, 2007)

what, let our wives/husbands/SO's scream in our ear? :-D


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 17, 2007)

BluSkyy said:


> what, let our wives/husbands/SO's scream in our ear? :-D


What? No. I was not talking about that. Most of us are not that lucky. Good Luck my friend. I know how it feels to be waiting and reading everybody getting results. But I think your wait it going to be......I forgot...I am not making predictions anymore.


----------



## cocoloco (Dec 17, 2007)

This October 2007 was my second attempt. I am sure there will be some folks getting bad news so I will share my first "FAIL" experience. First of all, I was SURE I had passed the test and I was very anxious to get the results. I would have bet on the fact I had passed that is how sure I was. Folks, I was so sure I had passed that I actually told my boss and co-workers that I was pretty sure I had passed. I think they were even getting ready to give me a $ award (I think but I am not 100% sure). When I finally received the envelope from the Department Of Consumer Affairs, I was actually shaking- I had finally gotten the results and decided I would give my wife the envelope so she would open it and read the results. WOW! Talk about dissapointment man!!!! She opened up the envelop and started reading silently, then she made a 'face' and my world crumbled for that moment. FAILED! This time, I have not talked to anyone about it and if anyone asks, I say 'I dont know and I will not know until the end of January- I will let you know ok?" I was very dissapointed but still went out for a nice dinner with my wife. I felt like crying but didnt (not kidding man!). This was reality, it was awful, how dissapointing... Hey guys and girls, if you fail, take it easy and take it again. I am waiting on results baby. Good or bad, let them come...


----------

